# windows 7 Comaptibility for Symbol Tech LS4208 Bar Code Scanner



## temp (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi,

I want to use Symbol Tech LS4208 Bar Code Scanner.
Can any one help me whether it work for windows 7 (both 32 bit & 64 bit).


_Regards, _
_Sharaf _


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Check the manufacturer website.

The drivers may be included in Windows 7

Windows 7 Compatibility for Symbol Tech LS4208 Bar Code Scanner: Symbol Tech. Drivers, Updates, Downloads


----------



## temp (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank You Makinu1der2,
I checked the manufacturer's website. But I found that it is compatible for only Win7 32bit.
Can you tell me whether it is compatible with win7 64bit.
Thank You


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Win7 64-bit: Microsoft & Motorola are currently working together to ascertain if that scanner is compatible. So there's no official word yet on whether it is or it isn't.


----------

